# POLL: Which of the K2 fonts from Ted are you using?



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

As part of our ongoing effort to collect data about the fonts created by Ted, we've created a poll. Please vote according to the following instructions:

1. For the Fonts listed as "installed, using" select ONE choice. Identify the font you have currently installed and are using on your K2.
2. For the Fonts listed as "installed, not using" select as many choices as apply. We are trying to determine how many different fonts people downloaded and looked at before they settled on the one they are currently using.

The following are the names and descriptions of the various fonts:

Droid - unicode Droid font, made slightly bolder
Arial round - modified version of the Arial Round 
Cmodnarrow - native K2 font that has been bolded and made narrower
Cmodbold - native K2 font that has been made bold and bolder
Cmodlarge - native K2 font scaled 125% larger
Cmodtall - native K2 font scaled 115% vertically, 105% horizontally
Georgia - Georgia font that has been made bolder and taller
Georgia2 - same as Georgia but not sitting on the underline
Helvetica - standard Helvetica font
Helvetica2 - standard font scaled 110% vertically, 105% horizontally
HelveticaL - standard font expanded by 125%
HelveticaBL - bolder version of HelveticaL

Please try to answer as accurately as possible so that the data are useful! Thanks in advance. Post questions or comments you might have and we'll try to answer them. 

L


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

I've installed and tried them all.  I liked the cModbold, but then Ted came up with the HelveticaBL (bold & large).  It has become my favorite.  My eyesight is getting worse and worse and I've been told I'm starting to have cataracts.  With the HelveticaBL, I can start out early in the day with size 3 and progress through sizes 4 and 5 if I need to.  With the Kindle native fonts, I was forced to read at size 6 all the time, and struggled a bit even then because of the lightness.  It's nice to have a font with some 'room to grow', so to speak.

I've said it before, but I can't thank Ted enough!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

The dog trainer has to pipe in...

I am happy with my K2 and with the font and its dark gray
tone. I do think that the background lightened up JUST a little with version .03 update. But after all this hoopla I had to try the hack.

I downloaded, first, Droid, then Georgia 2. I do prefer a serif font for paper reading so I think the same holds true with my K2.

I may test more fonts later... I was nervous about this at first, but I took the plunge and I think I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, the Georgia2 font. I will know better when I do my nightly in bed reading tonight.

NICE STUFF kind sir!
Thank you so much for all the effort and assitance.

Maybe I will even venture into the screensaver hack soon...

Eric (aka ELDogStar) The infrequent dog training Kindle Boards poster!


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

That is very similar to my experience; I have been very hesitant to do any of the hacks, but finally decided to take the plunge with the font hack to see what all the hoopla was about. It is terrific! I started out with the Georgia 2 as I enjoy serif fonts generally but I switched to the Helvetica 2 today and I am finding that I really like the clean lines of the san serif font.

The day after I loaded the first font, I did the screensaver hack; its funny how the font hack made the other one seem less risky. Both of them are great and it is really wonderful to have your own screensavers; it makes the Kindle seem even more special.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

You  convinced me, I am trying Helv-2 as well!
I will give my UNBIASED opinions tomorrow!

Tomorrow, tomorrow, the sun will come out tomorrow...

Eric


----------



## Forster (Mar 9, 2009)

Going to be evaluating for a bit as I just installed the hack.  But I've quickly gone through a few of them and can think of no reason that I will want to change the georgia2 font.

......and to think I was perfectly content with the original kindle fonts before trying these.


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Droid, Georgia2 then Helvitica2.
I have updated my poll results.

At this time I am sticking with Georgia2.

I do much prefer serif fonts.

FWIW
Eric


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd love to see some shift-alt-g screenshots so we know what's what before taking the plunge. Would anybody mind helping?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

unrequited said:


> I'd love to see some shift-alt-g screenshots so we know what's what before taking the plunge. Would anybody mind helping?


Ted has pictures of some of them here:

https://sites.google.com/a/etccreations.com/kdesignworks/Home/font-install-files


----------



## tedsan (Mar 3, 2009)

unrequited said:


> I'd love to see some shift-alt-g screenshots so we know what's what before taking the plunge. Would anybody mind helping?


Have you looked at the page? There's photos and/or samples of all the fonts. The only thing I don't have there are shift-alt-G screenshots.
Are you looking for a full screen dump of each?


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

tedsan said:


> Have you looked at the page? There's photos and/or samples of all the fonts. The only thing I don't have there are shift-alt-G screenshots.
> Are you looking for a full screen dump of each?


Oh, Ted, we posted replies to unrequited at exactly the same moment!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Wish K1 could have a font hack.... <sigh>


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Wish K1 could have a font hack.... <sigh>


I've never needed one with mine, but it would be nice to be able to give my K1 to my Mom who can't read it as is, even with the largest font. I would put the HelveticaBL improvement on it and see if it works for her. Cheaper than buying her a K2 that might have some problems.


----------



## FlannelE (Mar 18, 2009)

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Wish K1 could have a font hack.... <sigh>


A font hack would be nice for K1 just to get a variety of sans serrif & serrif fonts. People have found the text to be bold and readable on the K1. Who knows, if people get loud enough, and the demand is strong enough...But thank goodness a hack was devised for the K2! It simply needed darker text. And the wide variety of fonts that Ted-san has provided didn't hurt, either


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Oh, I just want the hack...well...just because!!!

I enjoy personalizing my Sookie!!!


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

I just added the Font hack today & I have the Helvetica2.. I love it.. I also added the Georgian 2 but I don't think I'm going to change it.  Love this font.. Thanks Ted!!


----------



## tedsan (Mar 3, 2009)

DD said:


> Oh, Ted, we posted replies to unrequited at exactly the same moment!


And of course, I broke down and spent the morning doing screen grabs because it sounded like a good idea. So now almost all the fonts have sets of images showing full page grabs in sizes 1, 2 and 3.

and, there are several new fonts, thanks to Paulette, who urged me to add some of her favorites.


----------



## unrequited (Feb 26, 2009)

tedsan said:


> And of course, I broke down and spent the morning doing screen grabs because it sounded like a good idea. So now almost all the fonts have sets of images showing full page grabs in sizes 1, 2 and 3.
> 
> and, there are several new fonts, thanks to Paulette, who urged me to add some of her favorites.


Thank you very much. The PDF provided all the info I needed.


----------



## Sweet-P (Apr 26, 2009)

How many people have gotten the fonts edit from Ted-San? He has done quite an outstanding job of providing readable fonts for us who have had problems with the lighter text of the Kindle 2. He has many fonts to choose from to suit just about anyone's need for improved readability on the Kindle. He has helped make my Kindle perfect, and I think it would be nice to make a contribution to Ted for his time and effort in making our Kindle reading experience so much more enjoyable, something Amazon has fallen short of and should have done for us.

So I'd like to encourage all you people who now have a better Kindle, thanks to Ted-San, to consider sending a little *thank you contribution* to him for his generosity. Come on--let's show him our appreciation! Smiley

Contact information for Ted can be found at his web site:
https://sites.google.com/a/etccreations.com/kdesignworks/Home/font-install-files

Thanks, Ted! Cheesy

Paulette (Sweet-P)


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

My curiosity got the best of me. I didn't have a problem with the native font, really, but I wanted to see what the difference would be.

I installed the Georgia2 font, and while it is crisp, I didn't like it while reading.

So I switched to the CModNarrow. It looks almost exactly the same as the native font, but bolder. It took a little getting used to since I'm accustomed to the native font, but all in all I think I like it better. I'm going to stick with it for a while.

By the way, Ted, my favorite fonts for periodicals are Minion and the Poynter Series (http://www.poynterextra.org/fonts/).

If either of those are available in the future, I'd love to try those out.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I am using Droid on mine but have not yet tried changing to anything else. I'll get around to it sometime-  but thanks Ted for all your efforts.

Lynn L


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

So here I am jumping into the bandwagon of trying Ted's font and I tried the Helvetica but didnt like it. I tried the Sans Serif and had the newspaper feeling. But I loved the Georgia2 and it worked for me. 

I will be testing more fonts...as I may find one better than Georgia2. 

Oh I also loved to play with the fonts and my Kindle and personalize it!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

tedsan said:


> And of course, I broke down and spent the morning doing screen grabs because it sounded like a good idea. So now almost all the fonts have sets of images showing full page grabs in sizes 1, 2 and 3.
> 
> and, there are several new fonts, thanks to Paulette, who urged me to add some of her favorites.


You never cease to amaze me!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

tedsan said:


> And of course, I broke down and spent the morning doing screen grabs because it sounded like a good idea. So now almost all the fonts have sets of images showing full page grabs in sizes 1, 2 and 3.
> 
> and, there are several new fonts, thanks to Paulette, who urged me to add some of her favorites.


What an incredible amount of work for all of us! Thanks so much, Ted!

L


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes, thank you, Ted.

This morning I saw another Kindler on the bus. I plopped down next to her and just kept reading. She says, "Hey, your text is a lot darker than mine. I like that a lot better. How do you change it?" So I told her about how to find us. (If you're reading, hello, cute bus chick.)

After a few more hours of reading, and seeing the Kindles side-by-side, I definitely prefer the font hack.


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

I just installed the Lucida font, it's perfect for me at size 2, very legible and easy to read. I love it 

Thank you so much, Ted!


----------



## back2nature (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't see it on your voting list. I am using MyriadMod. Myriad is one font I use a lot on my computer, besides Helvetica. I like it because it has  a "tad" bit more style than the basic Ariel or Helvetica, while still being a clean look.


----------



## HappyCat (Sep 16, 2009)

I am *so happy* with my new font! It's like getting a brand-new, improved Kindle! 

When I found out I could install a new font, I did it immediately, because I was struggling a bit trying to read my Kindle. Amazon got it _almost_ right, but it was too faint to read easily. I tried four of Ted's fonts before settling on the one I liked best, and I settled on the bolded version of the original Caecilia (CModBold), which is just right for me. Honestly, any of Ted's are better than the original Kindle font. You can't go wrong.

Thank you, Ted, for the wonderful fonts. I'm going to make a donation and I hope others will, too.


----------



## vg (Oct 28, 2008)

I am using the VerdanaMod - didn't see this as one of the choices.  I had been using Helvetica2, but found I like this new one even better.


----------

